# طالب متورط في الهندسة ارجو التوجيه



## ابو نوفي (28 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا طالب في السنة الثانية هندسة الكترونيات اواجة مشكلة كبيرة في اللغة الانجليزية كيف اسيطر عليها 
وكيف ازيل هذا الهاجس من امام طريقي كي اكوون على علم بالهندسة واتجاوز المتاعب اللتي تواجهني 
حيث اجد صعوووبة عند شرح الدكتور والمعلمين خاصتا بالانجليزي ارجو من اخواني تقديم النصيحة 
لكي ابتعد عن هذا الهاجس المرعب بالنسبة لي ...

ولكم الشكر الجزززززززززززززيل ..


----------



## gaklen (2 يوليو 2009)

*الحق معك*

الله وانا متلك بس انا هندسة تقانة المعلومات بفكلامات التخصص كتير جديدة وكمان ما عم اعرف شو اعمل والله ماني عرفان كيف بدي سوق للاخر:1:او يمكن انطح راسي بالحيط :86:بس طبعا مو لهل درجة كلوا بهون مع التدريب


----------



## فاسيلي زايتسيف (2 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز حاول التكلم باللغة الانكليزية مع اخوتك واهلك حتى لو استخدمت كلمات بسيطه.فهذا يبني فيك سرعة بديهه في الانكليزيه..كما نعرف فإن الجمل الانكليزيه تحوي ضمائر وحروف جر كثيره وهي لاتلفظ بشكل كامل عند المتمرسين في الانكليزيه..وهذا مايصعب عليك فهم الاستاذ لأنك ستنشغل بفهم هذه الكلمات البسيطه..لكن لو تدربت على لفظ هذه الكلمات البسيطه واكثرت من سماعها ستكون قد قطعت نصف الطريق للفهم.
توجد طريقة اخرى مفيده جدا لكنها مضحكه ههههههههه...هناك افلام هندية ناطقه بالانكليزيه..الهنود لايسرعون في الانكليزيه وتستطيع ان تفهم لهجتهم..هذه الافلام عادة تكون مترجمه..فحاول قراءة الترجمه مع سماع الكلام وهذه الطريقه مجربة..
انا تعلمت الانكليزيه عن طريق الافلام والاغاني المكتوبه..لكن لدي اساس في اللغة الانكليزيه منذ سن السادسة.
وهناك قاموس اسمه easylingo وهو قاموس ناطق سيساعدك كثيرا في الفهم واللفظ.
وانصحك بالابتعاد عن القواميس السياحيه التي تحوي جملا كامله..فهي لاتساعد في الدراسة بل تضرك.
اتمنى ان تكون نصائحي مفيده لك..
تحياتي


----------



## eng aboarab (18 أغسطس 2009)

الاول السلام عليكم 
يا اخي انا بنصحك انك تقرا مراجع انجليزي وكل ما تقابلك كلمه غريبه حاول تترجمها
و ان شاء الله بعد فتره هتحس بتحسن


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (18 أغسطس 2009)

خليها على الله 
انا تعلمت انجليزي لحالي لما تتخرج بتلاقي حالك بتحكي انجليزي 
طبعا الامتحانات بتعلمك لانك لازم تنجح علشان تتخرج يبقى لازم تدرس يعني مضطر اخي انت فش مفر 
كنا هيك السنين الاولى حتى اول سنة ههههههههههه بلاش نحكي فضايح خليها على الله 
معك معك بتعلم ما تقلق بس انت صر انك تتخرج


----------



## سرجيو راموس (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكلتي الازلية والتي ليس لها حل (Englis)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## زرقة السماء (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اول ما دخلت كلية الهندسة كانت لغتى الانجليزبة ضعيفة و لكن مع الايام استطعت ان احسنها و الان هي افضل بدرجات كثيرة عن السابقة ...

نحن في الهندسة لا ندرس اللغة و لكن ندرس الهندسة و خلفيتنا في الانجليزية و لو كانت ضعيفة تكون كافية للبداية ...
لا تركز ع مشكلة اللغة و اذا واجهة اي كلمة او مضطلح صعب ارجع للقاموس او اسأل الدكتور ان يشرح لك المعنى باللغة العربية اذا كان عربيا ....( لا تخجل من السؤال ابدا فهو نصف الاجابه و صدقني تحسرت على سنواتي السابقة التى لم اكن اهتم فيها بالسؤال كثيرا)
ابحث باللغة الانجليزية و العرية في نفس الوقت اذا كنت تبحث عن اي موضوع حاول ان تستخدم الانجليزية و العربية و بعدها ي كل مرة ستتعلم كلمات اكثر ...
تكلم الانجليزية بكثرة ... حتى لو مع نفسك....
لا تنسى استخدام ترجمة جوجل

اتمنى لك التوفيق ... و الأهم ان لا تجعل الانجليزية عائق لك ابدا


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي ابو نوفي
لاتخف ولاتقلق هذا لانك في البدايه لكن بمرور الزمن صدقني ستحفظ المصطلحات الهندسيه التي تخص عملك 
وبعدها راح تشوف الفرق ان شاء الله 
كل ماعليك اخي ان تحفظ مصطلحات وصدقني بالاستمرار ستتوفق .


----------



## حسن عيسى داود (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*طالب متورط في الهندسة*

أولا السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز انك بمرور الزمن سوف تقوى في اختصاصك لان المصطلحات نفسها تتكرر عليك وتعبك سيكون فقط في البداية ماعليك الا ان تصبر وتثابر لان اخوك ماجستير في الهندسة النووية


----------



## رفيقة الخير (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الثانوية العامة اجتزتها بالانتساب ، كنت موظفة ... يعني لم ادرس الا نجليزية بالمدرسة كبقية الطلاب ، علمت نفسي بنفسي من خلال قراءة الصحف باللغة الانجليزية والبحث عن المعنى بالقاموس وكذلك اكملت الدراسة في كلية الهندسة بتقدير جيد وبمجهود ذاتي وللمعلومية الدراسة كلها باللغة الانجليزية ، توكل على الله وثابر قدر المستطاع
والله الموافق.


----------



## حمدى البابلى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى الطالب المتورط فى الهندسة*

أخى الفاضل ،استعن بالله ولا تعجز من شىء ،فمن تهيب جبلا" لن يصعده ،ومشكلتك قابلت أى طالب يدرس الهندسة ،هناك قاموس للمصطلحات الهندسية ،فيه كل شىء عن الكلمات الصعبة التى يعجز عليك فهمها او معرفتها ،وما عليك الا البحث عنها فى القاموس وترجمة الكلمة والخروج بصيغة مناسبة لفهم الجملة ككل ،وسوف تتعب فى أول الامر الا أنك ستعتاده بمرور الوقت ،وفى النهاية ستتكون لك حصيلة لغوية من كم معرفة الكلمات تباعا" وستجد الامر سهلا" ميسورا"، كنت فى هندسة حلوان وفى السنة الاولى قابلتنى نفس المشكلة ،وحولت اوراقى الى هندسة شبين الكوم ،لذلك السبب ،ووجدت أن المواد الهندسية تقريبا" واحدة ،ولم يكن لى خيار الا الاعتماد على نفسى لفهم موضوع المحاضرة .
اعتمد على الله اولا" وعلى ثقتك بنفسك وان شاء الله سيكون النجاح حليفك .


----------



## احمد البليغ (11 فبراير 2010)

انتبه لما قاله زملائي لك وباذن الله سوف تجد الحل .


----------



## nournms (17 مارس 2010)

مرحبا اخي ابو نوفي معاك اخوك في الله طالب هندسة سنة ثالثة مر بالعديد من التجارب في حياته الدراسية وكنت اواجه نفس المشكلة لكن مع الوقت ومع الممارسة تتحسن باذن الله ان شاء الله الله يوفقك ويوفقنا اجمعين


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (17 مارس 2010)

أخى سأرد عليك فيما بعد ولكن أراك تكبر الموضوع الموضوع أبسط مما تتخيل


----------



## ميادة (25 مارس 2010)

من تجربتي انا اول مادخلت الكليه وخصوصا الترم الاول كنت عامله زي التايهه مش عارفه الناس دي بتقول ايه ولا بتتكلم عن مين مرة في مرة لقيت نفسي بسمع لهم كان فيه حاجات بفهمها وحاجات بفهمها من سياق الكلام وحاجات مش بفهمها خالص السنه الاعداديه عدت صعبه وتقيله عليا اول سنه في التخصص وكان ميكانيكا بدات اركز اكتر لقيت ان فيه مصطلحات بتتكرر كتير عليا وكمان لقيت ان اللغه مش هي بس اللي بتوصل المعلومه لقيت الرسومات المعادلات كمان بتقدر توصلي المعلومه وبدات احفظ شويه مصطلحات هندسيه كنت بسمعها ساعدتني كتيرمع السنين اللي بعد كدة لقيت ان مشكلة اللغه دي بدات تتلاشي وان الصعوبه في المواد مش في اللغه وربنا يعينك هي الهندسه صعبه


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (25 مارس 2010)

عجبنى كلام "زرقه السماء"...
وأضف ان اللغه الانجليزيه بالنسبه لنا الا وهى مصطلحات فنيه بقدر كبير و ليس الاهتمام بالجمل والفاعل والفعل الخ هو الشغل الشاغل لنا .


----------



## azizmech (17 أبريل 2010)

أتقان أية لغة بعيداً عن بيئة المتحثين بها يعد صعباً و مجهدا ... لكن يمكن توفير بيئة مناسبة من متحدثين شبه اساسين للغة الأنجليزية مثل الهنود مثلا ... يمكنك التسجيل في جمعيات مثل جمعيات صداقة الشعوب فهذه بامكانها توفير ذلك الوسط .. لكن حاول أن تتخلص من الخجل فاللغة مهما اختلف شكلها ونوعها تعتمد علي قوة المتكلمين بها لذلك اللغة الأنجليزية لغة ذات صوت جهور عالي يغلب عليها الكبرياء نشبة للتفوق البريطاني أو الأمريكي .. لذا الخجل وضعف الصوت لا يتلائم معها أطلاقا وبالتوفيق


----------



## حيا الله الموصل (20 أبريل 2010)

اطمئن هذه حالة طبيعيةتمر على كل طلاب الهندسة في المراحل الاولى لكنها تزول او تخف مع مرور الايام وسببها ان الطالب لا يهيئ في الاعدادية على اللغة الانكليزية العلمية بل الادبية فقط 
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## the mist (21 أبريل 2010)

أحتفظ بقاموس Oxford الكتيب لترجمة الكلمات
و قم بحفظ مجموعة من الكلمات كل يوم و هذا الأساس بغض النظر عن النطق السليم مبدئيا 
حتى تحفظ معظم الكلمات و يمكن التأقلم الذاتي مع الاستماع 
أو يمكنك شراء قصص مع سي دي مرفق (قراءه) و الاستماع والمتابعة على الكتاب و ويمكنك مراجعة قسم الإنجليزي لهذا المنتدى .
و يوجد في المنتدى فيديو تعليمي و هو متوفر في الأسواق English for you 5- DVD
أنا أراه أفضل برنامج مقدم وهو معلم و ثلاث تلاميذ ( مساعدين ) يتحدثون الإنجليزية البسيطة 
أما إذا كان القصد الكلمات التخصصية في المحركات و الآلات فليست إلا مسألة حفظ 
و أكيد يطرح كتاب تخصصي في الجامعات
و بالتوفيق انشاء الله .


----------



## eng abo amin (21 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع عزيمه اكبر من لغه


----------



## عبد الله المصري (23 أبريل 2010)

.................................................................


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور تحياتي


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (5 مايو 2010)

Dear student,

Frankly , engineering is much easier in English than in Arabic!!

Take it easy


----------



## mamduh.taha (19 مايو 2010)

احسن كل كلمة تلاقيها غامضةاثناء المذاكرة تكتبها فى كراسة خاصة للترجمة يصير عندك قاموسك الخاص


----------

